
V/STOL Wheel – Aircraft and Propulsion Concepts - Gravityloss
https://vertipedia.vtol.org/vstol/wheel.htm
======
Marduck
Missing tail-sitting rotor wing aircraft: very few components that aren't used
in both modes of flight.

Thor: [http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/thor-
tran...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/thor-transformer-
drone-hovers-and-cruises-with-no-compromises)

------
blorsh
They left out the recent DARPA idea of helicopter-style blades that retract
into a disk-like wing.

They left out designs that transition rapidly and automatically, without
sustained hover. For example, an aircraft with a pair of thrust-vectoring
engines could be equipped with a nose gear that tosses the front upward,
allowing an automated takeoff. (too fast to be done manually) Landing could be
similar, with a long and heavy-duty node gear that can take a bit of shock.
Another approach is a solid-fuel rocket, again just enough to support the
nose.

------
mrfusion
Shouldn't the falcon 9 be included?

~~~
TrainedMonkey
While F9 is really awesome, it is not an aircraft ^^

------
pdelbarba
Am I the only one who thinks the X-32 got shafted in the JSF project? It's a
pretty good example of keeping a design simple.

~~~
NegativeLatency
No, I thought it was a good looking plane. Too bad they changed up the
requirements so late in the selection process.

------
ge96
Oh man so cool, there are great footages on YoyTube under Nasa Dryden I think.
Like old research videos on flat spins, aeroelasticity, one these was in there
the Vertol 76 that's a cool video that bubble canopy and those twin rotors.

------
whyage
This seems to be old; the X-35B is now F-35B:
[https://www.f35.com/about/variants/f35b](https://www.f35.com/about/variants/f35b)

------
ge96
Do cyclorotors count or no

Also the jet engine stand that they tilt forward and they cruise around on
single man. It looks like a flying podium haha.

What about jet-tip helicopters or fall under helicopters too yeah

------
Sephr
Missing the Lilium Jet and the XTI TriFan 600.

------
mrfusion
Many of these become very viable with the advent of electric aircraft.
Tailsitters being the simplest.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Why would electric power make any of these more viable? All the battery
technology we presently have has worse energy density than av gas or jet fuel.

~~~
mrfusion
The main thing is a small electric motor can provide a lot of power. It's
difficult to provision a gas powered aircraft with an engine powerful enough
for vtol but it's not a big deal for an electric.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Aren't all commercially available, and military grade, VTOL aircraft either
liquid hydrocarbon powered or rockets? I'm not aware of any electric powered
aircraft in the same markets.

------
thearn4
It's an interesting alternative to visualization of tree-based hierarchies

------
mrfusion
How about a gyrocopter or is that not a short takeoff?

~~~
pdelbarba
Most are not especially short takeoff but many can pretty much land vertically

